# Duloxetine vs sperm



## NatalieP (Mar 5, 2011)

Hello
Could you tell me the affects Duloxetine have on sperm? 
I saw at work in the BNF (I'm a dispenser don't want to ask at work) that it could affect sperm. DH has been on 60mg for about 4 year recently coming down for 90mg in a bid to get off them. 
Dr told him to just stop taking them so he has which I am not happy about obviously! 
Thank you 
Natalie


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi,

Where in the BNF did you read this? There is nothing I can see in the current copy (BNF 61 March 2011) that states duloxetine affects sperm in anyway?

Most of the antidepressants have to a greater or lesser extent an effect on sexual function but not sperm directly. Examples of reported problems include, loss of libido, inability to reach orgasm, retrograde ejaculation.

It isn't usually recommended to stop these types of drugs immediately as you can experience withdrawal effects from these. Also need to ensure that an adequate treatment response has been acheived too. If you are seeing a fertility specialist then I would suggest discussing any queries around this with them directly. DH should also get back to GP if he experiences any problems with having stopped his medication.

Best wishes
Maz x


----------



## NatalieP (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks for your replies, I read it in the last edition and research on internet says about it impacting on sperm. 
Dh is having withdrawel side effects but I am keeping a close eye on his mood. 
Thank you again
natalie xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Just curious as to what it says exactly in the edition you read? I still have the previous edition (but can't access it right now) I don't recall seeing anything saying this drug has a direct effect on sperm, there is nothing in the manufacturer's information to suggest this is the case either.  Have done a very quick search on some medical literature databases and can't find anything on this in the published literature   (granted it was very quick so not much time to do a full search strategy)

Maz x


----------



## NatalieP (Mar 5, 2011)

Will try and see if I have still have the copy. 
Thank you for looking and trying to answer my question though.
Natxx


----------

